# Next BPD Academy



## vdevil (Jul 7, 2012)

Got a card for the last class, got the interview/drug screening, but nothing after that.

I believe that class is in session now. Does anyone know when the next academy class is suppose to be? Does not being selected for the current class mean your still in queue for the next class?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

vdevil said:


> Got a card for the last class, got the interview/drug screening, but nothing after that.
> 
> I believe that class is in session now. Does anyone know when the next academy class is suppose to be? Does not being selected for the current class mean your still in queue for the next class?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think your question will be a low priority among the membership here. Many will be attending a funeral for one of their brothers.


----------



## vdevil (Jul 7, 2012)

Well understood


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Due to what's been going on, and the postponement of the exam, you will be on the list a little longer. I thought I heard that there will in fact be another class sometime soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

